# Kröderen See nähe Steinsfjord kennt den jemand?



## Pit der Barsch (13. Januar 2009)

Kennt jemand den Kröderen See ???
Ich habe jetzt schon öfter davon gelesen .
Ist nicht klein der See,aber was da angeltechnisch läuft weiß ich leider nicht.
War schon jemand dort ??


----------



## Debilofant (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kröderen See nähe Steinsfjord kennt den jemand?*

Ich habe die Anfrage jetzt mal in den Süßwasserpool verpflanzt und hoffe, dass sich noch jemand mit Input meldet.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Psycho_Cowboy (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kröderen See nähe Steinsfjord kennt den jemand?*

Hecht läuft dort überall. dicke Wobbler und Gummis sind hier angesagt. die Norweger sind dort fast nur mit schleppen beschäftigt. Und nehmen auch nahezu jeden mit, da dieser "böse" Fisch ja den schönen Salm-Bestand dezimiert.

Genau deswegen solltest du auch kleine Blinker, Mini-Wobbler oder die Fliegenrute einpacken.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Barschulte (2. März 2010)

*AW: Kröderen See nähe Steinsfjord kennt den jemand?*

Ohne Boot kannst du es vergessen, weil du vom UFer nur an ausgewiesenen Stellen fischen darfst. Da hat der Angelverein überall zwar sehr schöne Stege angelegt aber die hat man nach ner Viertelstunde abgeworfen und zieht dann weiter.
Haben 2 schöne Hechte vom Ufer gehabt ~75cm, das wars dann aber auch


----------

